# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  State-dependent Memory

## Koji

A state-dependent memory provides that we remember things better when in the same state that we learnt it. For example, if you are intoxicated, you will better remember events that transpired while under the same condition.

Some researchers have suggested that this is at least one of the reasons why we may not remember our dreams, or may remember very few of them. 

I have had many dreams where I remembered something that never actually happened, as I am sure many of you have. Is it not possible that these things did happen but in a dream, thus offering a glimpse into a previous dream experience? Perhaps, this contributes to our consistently being fooled by our own dreams, for in our dream state there is sometimes a convincing story or reason that we simply dont remember or cant make sense of in the real world.

Just thought it was an interesting approach and by no means do I account all false memories or dream fabrications that misguide us to this kind of memory.

----------


## hop_ic

I have heard of this somewhere. I can&#39;t remember where though. Maybe you could get lucid and remember parts of LD&#39;s you had forgotten?

----------


## dreamfollower

I have often "remembered" things in my dreams that happened in past dreams. That state-dependent memory theory seems pretty reasonable to me.

----------


## The Cusp

I agree with that.  I&#39;ve had several dreams where I would remember past dreams just from walking through the same area, thinking "I&#39;ve dreamt of this before".  Usually without going lucid. Duh.

BUt has anyone tried to remember details about your waking life while you are dreaming?  Just as hard as trying to remember a slippery dream when you are awake.

----------


## Koji

When in my dream state I seem to be able to recall things from my actual life, but only those things that made a big impact. Certain minor events don&#39;t seem to generally crossover.

I have never actually tried to use my LDs as a method to remember earlier dreams. I know that it seems easier to remember my real life when LDing though. This leads me to believe that LDing is a lot closer to actual consciousness than dreaming. It could very well act as a link between the two. 

However, if it is true that LDs are very close to actual consciousness, maybe even the same state essentially, then it might also act as an argument against the idea of us having more LDs than we believe. It might be possible that what we get is actually all we have. That does not necessarily mean we will just remember because it is also possible that it gets mixed up among the other dreams we had (which we dont entirely remember). If this is the case, then the focus would be to recognize it vice try to remember it. 

Personally, I think we do forget some LDs because the level of lucidity does vary. Lucid lows are far more forgettable than lucid highs. If you have a lucid high, I think you will remember it. I have a friend that practices this with me and he says that if the event is of big enough importance, he will remember. To some degree, I think this is true.

----------

